# I have my reloading steps down!



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Now that I have my new reloading gear setup,i have worked out the steps I take during the whole process.

1) Take my own bucket to the range to collect my brass and anyone else's that doesn't save theirs.(you'd be suprized at how many people would gladly toss their brass into your bucket,if you ask them.)

2) Separate brass into different containers by caliber(plastic coffee cans).

3) Pick a caliber I actually shoot,9mm for example, deprime with a universal deprimming die and toss into the brass tumbler.(tumble for 2-3 hours)

4) After tumbling,I separate the brass into groups by manufacturer.(Sectioned relish trays work really well for this,the clear plastic kind you get at the grocery store that are full of pre-cut veggies or fruits)

5) If I have enough brass in any certain manufacturer,I will package in small ziplock bags ,with 50 casings in each bag(50 seems like the average capacity for ammo boxes) and mark the bags with caliber,make and count.Then store them away untill I am ready to reload them.
If I don't have at least 50 casings of a certain make,I'll bag them without marking a casing count and save them for next time.

6) Then when I decide to load the cleaned and separated casings,I can pull a bag of 50 and do 50 at a time.Then I continue to the resizing stage.(I made a loading block with 50 holes,5 rows with 10 in each row)

7) Once resized,I inspect the cases and trim and deburr if necessary and then expand and prime the casings.

8) This is the step when I add powder to each casing.

9) I seat the bullet to desired specs.

10) I purchased the extra factory crimp die,so this is the step when I add the factory taper crimp.

11) If the the round looks to be satisfactory it goes into the ammo box(I save my old ammo boxes too and label them with the new load information.)

I am using a cheap/inexpensive Lee breech lock single stage press.It might be a little slower,but there's less of a chance making a mistake.
And In my opinion, my finished loaded round seems more like a piece of art then what I might get from a more automated system.

I am hooked on reloading and there's no turning back!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Keep in mind that some signs of overpressure loads are seen in the primer. If you are getting brass off the range, it might be a good idea to give a little check of the primer area as you are picking them up and before you deprime and size.


You have a pretty good method, and I only added it as you were being pretty exacting.

Also, doesn't your primer stick hold 100 rounds? Perhaps separating into 100 round lots might help with primer lots.

Zhur


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Keep in mind that some signs of overpressure loads are seen in the primer. If you are getting brass off the range, it might be a good idea to give a little check of the primer area as you are picking them up and before you deprime and size.
> 
> You have a pretty good method, and I only added it as you were being pretty exacting.
> 
> ...


Yes,thanks for mentioning checking the primer...I haven't come across any "overpressure" signs yet.Most I have picked up have been your basic Winchester whitebox and Remington UMC brass,fired out of newly purchased boxes.

Yes...I do put 100 primers in my safety primer, now that you mention it....but for me,50 at a time fits in my schedule without rushing it.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, only reason I mentioned it was because shell counting is essential, imo, to not making mistakes. I guess that comes from using progressive presses though. For instance, when you use a progressive, and you have a "problem" in the middle, like bad primer feed, or mischarge on powder, you have to pull it outta the rotation, and miscounting can be dangerous. For instance, counting brass into lots of 100 keeps me in line with my primer count and in line with my bullet count. If one is damaged for primers, I pull a piece of brass and a bullet outta the count so that I end all the same. That way I don't end up with a powder charged bullet topped brass with no primer, and a big mess of powder rolling around in my turret. 

Sometimes I think single stage reloaders are easier, or at the very least, less stress than using progressive presses. 

For instance, I have a thing I say when I am reloading. I know it sounds dumb, but I sit there and talk it out as I'm running the ram. It's basically a check of all critical parts, so I don't forget something. Yeah, it's silly, but everything so far goes BOOM with just the right amount of BOOM, and I've reloaded close to 40000 rounds between 9mm, 40, 45, .223, 30-30, and .308.

Also, keep a really sharp log as to how many rounds you load, I'm sure you do, but after about every 1000 rounds, I make it a point to pull my dies apart and clean them really good. 

Have fun, and be safe, and remember checking powder twice is far cheaper than a new face. hehe

Zhur


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I know exactly where your coming from,and understand your reasoning.Once I get more used to it and a bit more confident,I may go up to 100 rounds at a time....it does make more sense.


And as far as you talking it out to yourself...that's not dumb at all.If I had a progressive loader...I would need something to keep my mind on track with every stage that is happening at the same time.It probly gets somewhat musical,in a sense.

Thanks for the extra info on the matter!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

hawcer
That's pretty close to what I do also. I'm still working up loads for my 45ACP so a short run of 10 is not unusual but I too do the 50 round sort just because that's what the most common boxes hold. I have full boxes of deprimed and cleaned cases ready to go. WWB is by far the round of choice for most shooters around here. I have 10 time more brass than I bought in that brand followed by Magtech and R-P. Midway and others sell 100 round plastic boxes by the way if you are interested.
I usually end up with a biff somewere through the process so I come up short on round count anyway. One primer, bullet, or shell short of a full count. You just gotta keep track of all the stations and what's going on. A quick scan with each pull of the handle will keep you informed. Reloading a great addition to a great hobby.


----------

